# My Car! Plasic Pieces painted Yellow! Look!



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

First take the plastic piece you want to paint OUT of the car!

Clean them as good as you can! I used dish washing soap, water, and an old tooth brush!

Buy some model car paint! I used the kind from Wal Mart for model cars. Boyd is the brand Ithink.

The more coats you put on your plastic pieces the better! I put like 5 or 6 coats on curtain pieces of my car just to keep it from coming off. Then I put clear coat (yes the same model car clear coat) about two or three coats on top of the paint just to give it a little shine and protection.

The test! I even put the piece which surrounds the CD player (which I also painted) in the floorboard of the back seat! It was tossed, kicked, stepped on, basically my car goes through hell and so did that piece. But you can even zoom in on the picture! Only a few nicks hear and there that are barley noticable. Also check out the door handles. People slam those doors constantly and the paint still hasn't come off after months of people grabbing and pulling on them!

CAUTION!!! If the plastic pieces are not clean the paint wont stick! If the pieces are smooth and NOT textured it will be very hard to keep them from getting chipped. If you look closely the picture of my door handle where you open the door has a little nick in it from not puttin enough paint on it and from it being too smooth. You can probably rough them up with a little sand paper and it would help! Also some of my pieces were still we when I put them in lol oops big mistake I left thumb prints in the paint. Oh well it was fixing to rain! MAKE SURE THERE DRY! SUCKS MESSING UP ALL THAT WORK FOR NOTHING!

Model car paint has many colors. I chose yellow because I wanted to paint my model car yellow and I thought why not paint my real car too! The results? Think I'm full of shitt? See for yourself!

See the chips where you open the door is opened?
http://www.geocities.com/hazieview/CarPain3.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/hazieview/CarPain7.jpg

See the paint never rubbed off from people slamming the doors and it's been months! I'm sure it will eventually like after several years but hell that's expected!
http://www.geocities.com/hazieview/CarPaint1.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/hazieview/CarPaint7.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/hazieview/CarPaint4.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/hazieview/CarPaint5.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/hazieview/CarPaint3.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/hazieview/CarPaint2.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/hazieview/CarPaint6.jpg

Oh yeah the next test is to paint the back pieces! Hauling her!
http://www.geocities.com/hazieview/PIG.jpg

If my 9 month old female American Pitbull Terrier can't scrath that paint up, then it will hold! I'll let yall know after I paint it!


IF THE LINKS DO NOT WORK THEN CHECK BACK IN A FEW MINUTES BECAUSE THE WEBSITE IS DOWN! THEY DO WORK IF YOU GIVE IT TIME!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer. Visit our help area for more information. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

yes I know it takes an hour to get back up. That's why I wrote that sentnce after the end of my post. See...


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

[attachmentid=63703]


[attachmentid=63704]
[attachmentid=63705]
[attachmentid=63706]


[attachmentid=63707]

My dog!
[attachmentid=63708]


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

First, you should not use anything that comes in a spray can on a car you give a shit about .....

Second, paint does not chip off because you did not put enough paint on...

Third, if you do it right it will shine like a son of a bitch and there will be NO texture on the parts and they will never chip. 

just a few examples


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Nov 19 2004, 01:41 AM
> *[attachmentid=63703]
> [attachmentid=63704]
> [attachmentid=63705]
> ...


 :thumbsdown: i can see the stock color throw the painting and it still looks ruff...and looks like ass. the other guy knows what the fuck hes doing, your shit looks like all the cars that showed up after fast and the frustrated


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

Yall aint nothin but some hatin ass trick hoes! How can you see the color through the paint? What color was it then? OH and if your not suppose to use paint that comes out of a can what do you use paint in a fuckin bucket you cock lick. The texture is the type of plastic it is!!!! The paint is the same texture as the molded plastic u dumbass. I said you could also SAND the plastic to rough it up to wear it holds paint. IF YOU DO NOT PUT ENOUGH PAINT ON IT IT WILL CHIP OFF EASIER! Are yall idiots to fuckin dumb to read or what?

I swear yall are fuckin idiots! OOH look at me I'm cool I think I know better than everyone! You dumb bitches. Nothing u said is true or makes since! LOOK at the pics! Yall are gay and hatin that's it! Fuckin then that dudes boyfriend comes up from behind and licks his ass saying oh he knows what he's talking about cuz I lick his ballz! GAY! YALL R GAY!

(by the way I didn't see no pics! They probably look exactly the same!)


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

I kind of went off there for a minute cuz that guy was trying to clown but Mark were you saying my car looked like shit or his? If you were saying that mine better then thanks for the props! That other dude is wack though he and his boyfriend or whoever it was that helped him right that post need to go on somewhere!


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh and for those of you who dont like it it's my car and I can do what I please! I aint like everybody else and I didn't want my parts all smooth and shit! I wanted them the same texture as the plastic! Man I aint gunna waste the time on this shit!


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

PAINTING LOOKS GOOD BUT YELLOW WHY


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL thanks! The only reason I painted it yellow pretty much is because I had some paint left over from a model car I did. It only took me like 2 hours at the MOST to do and that was just waiting on the paint to dry. I dont really see how them other guys can dog on my shitt when Mine took 2 hours and that other dude spent weeks on his. Well no shit it's gunna look better if you put more work in to it but I dont care!

Hey what color could I replace the yellow with? My car is green and blue two tone. So it would be hard to match the exterior paint. But what other colors do you think would look good? I want to paint the yellow again only with a different color and I also want to paint the door panels and dash. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sdevante (Nov 15, 2004)

Well I think your paint came out a hell of a lot better than mine did and I used what was SUPPOSED to be some kind of plastic dye... but I do wonder why yellow? Lol

But I think the other guys point was to use auto paint with an airbrush or spray gun to get the best effects...which he is right, because spray cans you have no control over the pressure and they splotch alot...

But you did one hell of a job especially using Boyds spray cans.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Looks good to me

I dunno what the other guys are talking about?????


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

lol spray can ****** :uh: some people will never learn , hope you do good at your next autozone car show BIAAAAAAAAAAAATCH


----------



## ObsceneProjex (Nov 22, 2004)

I painted many interiors in my day. I usually use a really fine fine grain sand paper. Use a very expensive air gun and I paint mine. They turn out great! 90TownCar knows what hes talkin bout. I have done sub boxes, Full interiors, And alot lot more.. They all turned out great!


----------



## Sdevante (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh hell....AUTOZONE CAR SHOW? Lol


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Nov 21 2004, 01:13 PM
> *
> .  So it would be hard to match the exterior paint. [snapback]2434199[/snapback]​*


Not if you used REAL paint, then you could paint the parts the same color as your car :0


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Nov 22 2004, 02:40 AM
> *Looks good to me
> 
> I dunno what the other guys are talking about?????
> [snapback]2435755[/snapback]​*


This is coming from a guy who thinks bags and continentals look good :uh: AYYY


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Nov 23 2004, 08:07 AM
> *This is coming from a guy who thinks bags and continentals look good :uh: AYYY
> [snapback]2440089[/snapback]​*




shit i never expected bitchmade shit from you.

i just didnt see why you hadda rag on the guy, not everyone has the tools to do what your doing thats all I was saying, you shit looks fuckign mint, and his shit looks alright.






damn, how disappointing, i thought you were one of the more intelligent and mature ones of the forums... to bad


----------



## scr8pn alti (Aug 1, 2004)

not a fan of the color, but it looks alright. i'am parshal to 2nd gen altimas though. p.s, i used krylon fusion.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

i dont get wha ya'll dissin him bout... looks lik a clean job 2 me...i wouldnt have gone yellow but non da less looks good.

and da texured thing, some plastic peices come lik dat and not erbody wants it smoothed.. stock it comes texured


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

Yo I appreciate those of you who said my paint job looked aight. I mean I can't compete really when I spend like a couple hours and a few cans of MODEL CAR paint. I guess some dudes like 90townCar just have small peckers and they make up for it by trying to rag on people. I mean some chicks think a nice car means a small dick right? I happen to like nice cars but if my car is wack oh well, I like it... LOL so fuckin hell yeah Auto Zone hear I come with my dick swangin. Yo 90TownCar I think there was a chinamens rice burnin' competition somewhere that you missed. Maybe you can go bump nubs with them hahaha. 

Oh and about the yellow.... Yeah it's wack but oh well I just tried it out with the rest of my model car paint that I had left over. I need some suggestions on what color to do the interior. I'm taking out my back seat and door panels because my car is a four door and the back is going to be made to haul my pitbull to competitions sooooo.... What color could I do the front of my interior in?

What interior color would like good/aight with a green/blue two tone Nissan Altima?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

MY DASH ON MY 2000 IMPALA CANDY WITH LOTS AND LOTS OF FLAKE
[attachmentid=67814]
[attachmentid=67815]


----------



## LIL_JOT_22 (Nov 16, 2004)

A dat shyt is pretty tight how long did dat take you??????


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

my dash too me about 2 hours to paint


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

I got a nice car and a big dick.. Want proof? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

spray paint does not belong in cars


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

YEAH THAT'S YOUR OPINION! Opinions are like ASSHOLES everybody has one!

I'd rather spend a few bucks and a couple hours on a car that is going to be driven every day than to go out and spend some major money on some special paint, a spray gun, and then all the prep work to get that "smooth" texture SOME people like. I mean did I say I was entering a car show? Mmmmm NOPE!

Dudes think about your reply before you actually post it. Cuz really I dont give to shits what others like unless I ask first! It's simple.

My car! My money! MY WAY!


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

not bad, everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## LDOGG (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Nov 19 2004, 12:41 AM
> *[attachmentid=63703]
> [attachmentid=63704]
> [attachmentid=63705]
> ...


absolutely horrid, the dog looks good though, take those yellow pieces and feed them to the dog.


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

:biggrin: HAHAHA! Yeah I know. The yellow is wack but it's just some paint I had left over from a model car I painted. Does anyone have any suggestions on what color I should paint the yellow pieces? I am going to remove the paint with thiner (yes it will come off) and repaint them...

What color should I paint the yellow pieces? (my exterior color of my car is blue/green two tone).

Any suggestions?





p.s. Thanks for complimenting the dog though hahaha.... Those yellow pieces I think are to gnarly even for HER to chew on haha oh well. Laterz!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Dec 2 2004, 08:38 PM
> *:biggrin: HAHAHA!  Yeah I know.  The yellow is wack but it's just some paint I had left over from a model car I painted.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what color I should paint the yellow pieces?  I am going to remove the paint with thiner (yes it will come off) and repaint them...
> 
> What color should I paint the yellow pieces?  (my exterior color of my car is blue/green two tone).
> ...


I think they make camelion paint in a can.............but that might be to much of a "special" paint for you. :uh:


----------



## BIGGIN (Nov 30, 2004)

yeah really how many colors is your car now?? two tone on outside plus black for the tires, and saying satin-chrome-silver for the rims then yas got black/yellow/wood grain/tan on the inside. if they came tan leave them tan, if not paint them tan. paint outside of car tan/gold beige with some kind of dark flake to match wood. Or woodgrain it all. if you paint ANYTHING inside the car again dont pussy out and use vynil dye, or spray it on without the proper preparation like sanding, priming, basing, base color, clear. AND thats with spray paint, if you want THE BEST job I wouldnt use spray paint, have a shop paint it for yas. I wouldnt even put that on my canvas covered wagon...(if i owned one...lol)<---thats my opinion


----------



## BigMercLoco (Nov 29, 2004)

yeah it looks fucking wack


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMercLoco_@Dec 5 2004, 04:31 PM
> *yeah it looks fucking wack
> [snapback]2477075[/snapback]​*



I think I just said that.. It must have taken you all day to come up with that reply. Thanks for the advice oh wait there wasn't any.

THANKS ANYWAYS.


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGIN_@Dec 5 2004, 02:24 AM
> *yeah really how many colors is your car now??  two tone on outside plus black for the tires, and saying satin-chrome-silver for the rims then yas got black/yellow/wood grain/tan on the inside.  if they came tan leave them tan, if not paint them tan.  paint outside of car tan/gold beige with some kind of dark flake to match wood.  Or woodgrain it all. if you paint ANYTHING inside the car again dont pussy out and use vynil dye, or spray it on without the proper preparation like sanding, priming, basing, base color, clear.  AND thats with spray paint, if you want THE BEST job I wouldnt use spray paint, have a shop paint it for yas.  I wouldnt even put that on my canvas covered wagon...(if i owned one...lol)<---thats my opinion
> [snapback]2475920[/snapback]​*


ok I guess I can see where you are coming from but why in the fuck would I paint the outside of my car? Blue/Green two tone happens to be an alright color in my opinion. Fuckin tan/gold beige with some dark flake???? That kind of makes me want to vomit or go take a ride in my grandmas car. DUDES I WAS JUST EXPERIMENTING WITH PAINTING THE INSIDE WITH SOME MODEL CAR PAINT! I KNOW IT DOESN'T LOOK GOOD AT ALL BUT IT TOOK ME LIKE A COUPLE HOURS AND LIKE $5 TO DO IT. :uh: I AM NOT EXACTLY TRYING TO WIN A COMPETITION HERE...

MAN THERE SURE ARE A LOT OF HATERS OUT THERE...


----------



## x-raided (Jul 6, 2004)

welcome to lil, its full of dumasses...


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@Nov 21 2004, 10:08 AM
> *PAINTING LOOKS GOOD BUT YELLOW WHY
> [snapback]2433980[/snapback]​*


Yep. That's exactly my thought. I don't see nothing wrong with the painting... not too sure about your color choice! 

It's what you like that matters though.


Oh yeah, and nice pup! Here's mine: link


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

lol MY god this cracks me up I have not been on for 20 somthing days and this topic is still alive :uh: ,got the rest of you car spray painted yet? Did you win your APC seatcovers at the autozone nationals?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Nov 23 2004, 09:01 PM
> *shit i never expected bitchmade shit from you.
> 
> i just didnt see why you hadda rag on the guy, not everyone has the tools to do what your doing thats all I was saying, you shit looks fuckign mint, and his shit looks alright.
> ...


Awe come on dont get upset about a little joke, just trying to have a informative conversation with the man with a can


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Nov 25 2004, 01:34 PM
> *i dont get wha ya'll dissin him bout... looks lik a clean job 2 me...i wouldnt have gone yellow but non da less looks good.
> 
> and da texured thing, some plastic peices come lik dat and not erbody wants it smoothed.. stock it comes texured
> [snapback]2447402[/snapback]​*



True some interior parts do have texture, but it looks like shit if you spray them with a gloss paint and do not remove the texture....Now if you like the texture it would look 100 times better in flat or semi-gloss finish like stock factory interior.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Nov 28 2004, 07:22 PM
> *  I guess some dudes like 90townCar just have small peckers and they make up for it by trying to rag on people.  I mean some chicks think a nice car means a small dick right?  Yo 90TownCar I think there was a chinamens rice burnin' competition somewhere that you missed.
> [snapback]2455895[/snapback]​*


You must really be a *** ??? Never understood other guys facination with dicks :uh: chinamens!, wow!, now I am starting to understand you, I hope you use that term at your next tuner meet and see what kind of responce you get..


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Nov 28 2004, 07:48 PM
> *MY DASH ON MY 2000 IMPALA CANDY WITH LOTS AND LOTS OF FLAKE
> [attachmentid=67814]
> [attachmentid=67815]
> [snapback]2455985[/snapback]​*


Good, thats how you do :thumbsup:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Dec 1 2004, 02:19 AM
> *YEAH THAT'S YOUR OPINION!  Opinions are like ASSHOLES everybody has one!
> 
> I'd rather spend a few bucks and a couple hours on a car that is going to be driven every day than to go out and spend some major money on some special paint, a spray gun, and then all the prep work to get that "smooth" texture SOME people like.  I mean did I say I was entering a car show? Mmmmm NOPE!
> ...


understand that this is not about you having the right equipment...


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Dec 2 2004, 08:38 PM
> *:biggrin: HAHAHA!  Yeah I know.  The yellow is wack but it's just some paint I had left over from a model car I painted.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what color I should paint the yellow pieces?  I am going to remove the paint with thiner (yes it will come off) and repaint them...
> 
> What color should I paint the yellow pieces?  (my exterior color of my car is blue/green two tone).
> ...


Real paint doesnt wipe off


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Dec 5 2004, 10:03 PM
> *  I KNOW IT DOESN'T LOOK GOOD AT ALL BUT IT TOOK ME LIKE A COUPLE HOURS AND LIKE $5 TO DO IT.  :uh:  I AM NOT EXACTLY TRYING TO WIN A COMPETITION HERE...
> 
> MAN THERE SURE ARE A LOT OF HATERS OUT THERE...
> [snapback]2477796[/snapback]​*


So ok now you know it looks like crap I guess you didnt place at the ZONE, but why would you make a post about it then?


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Still nothin but bitch coming from your direction huh


thats really to bad...


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Dec 14 2004, 09:11 PM
> *Still nothin but bitch coming from your direction huh
> thats really to bad...
> [snapback]2507566[/snapback]​*


still jocking spray boy I guess


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Im not jocking anything, but you need a fuckign kick in the teeth


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Dec 14 2004, 10:39 PM
> *Im not jocking anything, but you need a fuckign kick in the teeth
> [snapback]2507850[/snapback]​*


and you need hydros, whooptie dooooo


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

good one :uh:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Dec 15 2004, 08:16 PM
> *good one :uh:
> [snapback]2511110[/snapback]​*


yawn,your boring me now :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> What color is this I lve that color info please on color and flakes and all DAMN I love it


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

did you even sand on primer or anything 

please stop using model car paint...............seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!

and when i say primer i mean real primer not model car primer...............if you need to go to wal mart and pick up some primer called bulldog for plastic parts its about 5 bucks, but fuck it get it anyways


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> > What color is this I lve that color info please on color and flakes and all DAMN I love it
> > [snapback]2512945[/snapback]​


----------



## ObsceneProjex (Nov 22, 2004)

Man, This topic is still going? This foo painted his car wit model paint ahahahaha


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 17 2004, 12:10 AM
> *
> [snapback]2515329[/snapback]​*


Colbalt candy over Lapis blue all made by testors,lol J/P, its House of Color...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Dec 17 2004, 10:03 AM
> *Colbalt candy over Lapis blue all made by testors,lol J/P, its House of Color...
> [snapback]2515995[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks


----------



## BigMercLoco (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Dec 5 2004, 10:58 PM
> *I think I just said that.. It must have taken you all day to come up with that reply.  Thanks for the advice oh wait there wasn't any.
> 
> THANKS ANYWAYS.
> [snapback]2477778[/snapback]​*


 dont get mad cuz your dumbass painted all that shit yellow. you know you thought it would look good but know that everyone is clowining you are trying to cover it up and act like you were olny experimenting. I say BULLSHIT!


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

i think yall need to stop hating on this shit :uh: 
If ya dont like it, don't read it
The only thing that matters is the fact that the guy who did the job and drives the car is proud of it whether it be his first time or his 50'th.

Would yall hate on a dude who was a newbie and had his own ideas on his setup and how he thought it would look good?
No , you probably would give him FRIENDLY advice and help him out rather than hate on him............at least some of you would 
Like it was previously said Everyone has an opinion and an asshole, just don't mix em together :twak:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Dec 27 2004, 02:35 PM
> *i think yall need to stop hating on this shit :uh:
> If ya dont like it, don't read it
> The only thing that matters is the fact that the guy who did the job and drives the car is proud of it weather it be his first time or his 50'th.
> ...


This topic was dropped for a whole ten days :uh:let it go, Quit bringing it back its old news :uh: Whats with all the fkn mounted police making comments all the damn time anyways....EHHHHHHHHHHHYY :uh:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Dec 29 2004, 08:35 AM
> *This topic was dropped for a whole ten days :uh:let it go,  Quit bringing it back its old news :uh: Whats with all the fkn mounties making comments all the damn time anyways....EHHHHHHHHHHHYY :uh:
> [snapback]2552808[/snapback]​*


ya, keep bringing it back homes. :buttkick: :uh:


----------



## BigMercLoco (Nov 29, 2004)

i did give him an opinion but he didnt like it so he started talking shit


----------

